# Hi from WNC Mountains - Asheville NC area!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I'm just a bit on the _other_ side of the hill.


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks. I work in Greeneville, so I am in your area often. Do you know a local source for Russian queens and Nucs?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

How about in Marion NC? See this link ...
http://www.revisrussians.com/

Or if you want to go to Knoxville TN ...
http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com/html/bees_for_sale.html




FYI, _do not_ give any kind of advance deposit to anyone selling bees/queens from the Parrottsville TN area. :no:


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

I have left multiple e-mails and messages with Revis but have not received any response at all. I am getting concerned that the season is almost on us and I might not get in line soon enough. Good to know about Parrottsville, TN thanks so much - don't kneed details but certainly appreciate the heads up!

I was able to connect with Arnold and have two Nucs reserved for this spring! Thanks so much!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from down the mountain


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and an exciting, if addicting hobby! Good luck with your bees this year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome, I am also "across the hill" in Kingsport, TN...about the same as Rader, but the other way up I81. -james


----------

